# Problems in connection of  UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1 ADSL wireless modem/router



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello @forum friends,I am facing a grave problem in connecting to newtork(BSNL Dataone Broadband) Home ULD-900 Plan through the *UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1* wireless/modem router provided by BSNL.

Some excerpts from another thread started by our friend *@vishalg*:--->


vishalg said:


> SOLVED IT FINALLY
> 
> the mtu value in windows was showing 1500 no matter what i entered in my router setting, so i used this command to set an mtu value of 1460 under windows
> "netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1460 store=persistent"
> ...



One of my comments also:--->


kg11sgbg said:


> @vishalg, I think the BSNL guy was very much correct.
> 
> In fact I changed the CRAPPY WA3002-g1(UTSTARCOM) modem provided by BSNL to me(using it since *April 2007*...though),and very recently purchased a *D-Link*
> *ADSL2+ (DSL-2520u) modem/router for Rs.1,000/-.
> ...



As a result I am using the* D-Link ADSL2+ modem/router*,which is hassle free in connecting.

The problem with WA3002-g1 wireless router is that,it connects but at intermittent intervals the connection goes out.
The* Power* led glows steadilty,
The *LAN* led steadily glows with activity of flickering such that internet is connected,
The *Wireless* led glows steadily,

It is the problem with the *ADSL* led which becomes off after 2~4 minutes interval of internetworking.

This problem was not there since 2007,but started from last year at 2011,when I switched over to *900ULD unlimited* Broadband plan from BSNL.
Initially I was using Home-Combo Plan:--->  BBG FN Combo 600,in which thwe WA3002-g1 performed excellent,but after change in Plans this problem started.

Friends please help me for using the WA3002-g1 router,as I want to generate a "hotspot" access in my home.


----------

